# Ball position metal fairway woods



## Al7mm (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a question... 

I hit my metal driver and metal 3 wood well....I hit my 5, 7 and rescue club (25 degrees) metals shabby.. 

With the driver & 3 wood I line the ball to the inside of my left heel (I am right handed)...I also align the other 5,7 & rescue the same.....could this be my problem ? Should I line up the other metals back in my stance ? 

Thx 

Al


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

The way i play it that i play my 3 wood in about the same postion that it sounds like you play yours and I play my hybrid from just a bit closer to the middle maybe half an inch - inch. This seems to work for me I dont play with a 5 or 7 wood so I'm not quiet sure on stance there but I'd guess that it would be simmilar. Welcome to the site too!


----------



## Al7mm (Jan 23, 2009)

Surtees said:


> The way i play it that i play my 3 wood in about the same postion that it sounds like you play yours and I play my hybrid from just a bit closer to the middle maybe half an inch - inch. This seems to work for me I dont play with a 5 or 7 wood so I'm not quiet sure on stance there but I'd guess that it would be simmilar. Welcome to the site too!


Thank you
Al


----------

